# Help my goat ate a whole bar of soap!



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I just finished milking her and she jumped up and grabbed a bar of soap- it's homemade and has about a 6% superfat/ all veggie bar but a hefty bar! is this going to hurt her? Is there something I can give her right now? like charcoal etc If a human ate it my mom said it would give them the trots but it would be ok, but I have no idea about the goat. I couldn't get it out of her mouth by the time I seen what she did, it was gone! She's a terrible one for eating things, always tries to get into chicken food and slop, eats a cigarette butt if she finds one. I never even thought she'd grab the soap.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

When I was teaching high school, one of the boys had a really obnoxious shirt with a picture of a goat who had eaten bubble gum, blowing a big bubble from her heinie. :really

I'm thinking of the song, too, .... I'm forever blowing bubbles!

Seriously... ahem ... she may get the runs, but I don't think it will hurt her significantly.


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

She's been eating hay only so far this morning. I didn't want to put her out and add fresh green stuff on top of it. I also put baking soda in with her. She's content at present but I'm watching her every 1/2 hour or so. I am just picturing the bubbles flying. DH says he doesn't want milk tomorrow. lol


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Had she been cussing a lot lately? Some strange form of self punishment. Sorry, I couldn't help myself. I hope everything is OK with her.

Anne


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Since it was natural soap and not a detergent am thinking getting the trots maybe your only problem. I wouldn't do anything for the diarreah let her get it out of her system. Make sure she is drinking water and eating hay. Now her cud may be sudsy :crazy


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a pet deer that ate some irish spring soap once. In fact, that boy ate anything. I had put some irish spring soap in the garden because it was supposed to keep the deer out, about 5 minutes later I look over and he is going from piece of soap to piece of soap throwing them back. So I got him and put the soap up, he was fine. He also ate hamburgers(stole from little sister), ear plugs(left on the table on the porch), tomato hornworms (threw to the chickens, chickens ran in terror) etc.

I would give her probiotics though.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh my! I can't imagine! So, did she chew it up? Hope it doesn't upset her system too much.


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

So far so good. She's eaten lots of hay had a few licks of the baking soda and access to water.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope it was goat milk soap :crazy

So what scent did she like ? Bet is was Oatmeal milk & honey 


I am sorry we are finding this funny but the pictures of the goat running around blowing bubbles just will not stop :rofl



I am sure she will be fine . Loose poops but fine.


Patty


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

Actually it was Green Tea : )


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad to hear she's well so far.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Rose I love that shirt! I have it and wear it to goat meetings etc... Vicki


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Rose I love that shirt! I have it and wear it to goat meetings etc... Vicki


Yea, you would! :rofl


----------

